# Valet PRO Artemis Wax seal



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Just a quick couple of pics after i washed the car over tonight

I only applied the wax to the bonnet of the car last week so although this is designed as a long lasting wax i just thought I'd post up a few early thoughts.

First up to say this is a very soft wax in the pot, so it pics up nicely on the applicator pad. It also spreads out very easily you really can push the product out thinly and evenly over the panel.

Curing time looks to be pretty short too (well it comes off very easily after only a few mins).

So it goes on and buffs easily.

It feels very slick and smooth to the touch

It looks to have quite a bright finish, I'll be bold here and say it does add something to the finish (certainly on silver wheels it looks very bright)





































Bead angle is pretty good



















and it's water sheeting is very good, although not the fastest it is very very complete.



I love the beads still moving down the bonnet to wards the end

As it's designed as a long lasting wax I immediately stuck it on my wheels (a great durability test, but i washed them before i thought of taking pictures of it tonight ) and a couple of weeks in it looks to be lasting and cleaning well.

So initial thoughts are that it looks a very good product especially if it lasts the distance.

I'll leave it on the car for a while, but the biggest problem is my car not only does a large mileage (over 1K per month) it also gets a huge amount of bonded contamination that destroys even the toughest wax in a short space of time so i have to clay often.

I'm sure I can find a neighbour willing to help with a normal car for a durability test :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one Jon - did a good job on the wheels of the Bentley as well :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice little write up, will be interested to see how it lasts. The sheeting is very impressive.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great sheeting :thumb: and yet another wax to try on wheels.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

What's good on silver is often good on white, too. I'm certainly interested now. I've enjoyed a good number of products from Valet Pro.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Orca said:


> What's good on silver is often good on white, too. I'm certainly interested now. I've enjoyed a good number of products from Valet Pro.


Me too, I have Protectant on the tyres (neat for maxium shine) to try that out and I love the Citrus tar and glue remover


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I found the Protectant okay on exterior plastics and really good on tyres. You know the Aero bodykits on Classic SAAB 900s - a big rim of plastic around the car which the Protectant did a lovely job of, but I got striations after a wash. Greg sent me another product to try out - their Yellow Bumper Gel, which is well worth buying for exterior plastics being much akin to my all time favourite exterior bumper treatment, Autoglym Bumper Care, but a lot LOT easier to use.

... and Protectant for tyres.

I'll get some of this Artemis wax in. Thanks for showing it off and giving us your opinion.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gtechniq C4 or Nanolex Premium for your plastic on the Saab  Nice car BTW


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice tip - I'll look into it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Epoch said:


> First up to say this is a *very soft wax in the pot*, so it pics up nicely on the applicator pad. It also spreads out very easily you really can push the product out thinly and evenly over the panel.


Yikes I have next to just ordered some and was lead to believe it is hard like a bar of soap /AG HD. Are you saying it is like a say AS carnauba gold in texture?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Yikes I have next to just ordered some and was lead to believe it is hard like a bar of soap /AG HD. Are you saying it is like a say AS carnauba gold in texture?


I've not tried AS Carnauba Gold, but the Artemis I have is soft in texture (solid but soft, not sticky/gloopy though).


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Avanti said:


> Yikes I have next to just ordered some and was lead to believe it is hard like a bar of soap /AG HD. Are you saying it is like a say AS carnauba gold in texture?


I've not tried AS carnauba gold either but i think wax hardness is down to personal experiance. I supose a really hard wax if you put your finger on it and push you would not make much impact. But i have not come across many waxes like this. Some waxes i have tried like the *****e titanium and swissvax BOS are course as in the carnuaba flakes are not melted in properly. Although this is how these waxes are designed. The artemis wax seal is a fully blended and no flakes are present and although i would discribe it as a hard wax it would melt quckly in your hands. Using a soft pad you skim the top layor off and very little wax goes a long way and spread thinly. This is the best way to use it.

But when you get a tub please tell me your thoughs. Is it hard or soft.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Just a quick couple of pics after i washed the car over tonight
> 
> I only applied the wax to the bonnet of the car last week so although this is designed as a long lasting wax i just thought I'd post up a few early thoughts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review and i love that video.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

1Valet PRO said:


> I've not tried AS carnauba gold either but i think wax hardness is down to personal experiance. I supose a really hard wax if you put your finger on it and push you would not make much impact. But i have not come across many waxes like this. Some waxes i have tried like the *****e titanium and swissvax BOS are course as in the carnuaba flakes are not melted in properly. Although this is how these waxes are designed. The artemis wax seal is a fully blended and no flakes are present and although i would discribe it as a hard wax it would melt quckly in your hands. Using a soft pad you skim the top layor off and very little wax goes a long way and spread thinly. This is the best way to use it.
> 
> But when you get a tub please tell me your thoughs. Is it hard or soft.


Heh heh , Opening the tub it is a hard wax but like you say, you touch it and it just melts, I did try some on the works kitchen drainig board, and it beads like a good one, and it is shiny too  Can't wait to try it on a car :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , Opening the tub it is a hard wax but like you say, you touch it and it just melts, I did try some on the works kitchen drainig board, and it beads like a good one, and it is shiny too  Can't wait to try it on a car :thumb:


Can you see why i said soft wax?

It apply like a soft dryish paste wax, not soft and wet or dry and hard

good though


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Can't wait ... mines in the post at the moment :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you very much Valet Pro, postman delivered it today i ordered it on mon night thanks for a superspeedy turnaround .


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Mine arrived today ... 

Oooh! OOOH! That is an interesting texture. I want to play out now!!!


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

look forward to your thoughts. Please remember we have a competition running in the valetpro manufacturers section so please post your pics.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I've had a play tonight and I am MIGHTY impressed! :thumb: I for one will certainly be submitting a picture after a more thorough go over the weekend, or the coming evenings.

Not wanting to hijack this thread, but I think this worth posting by way of thanks to Epoch for reviewing this wax and leading so many more of us to it:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/valetpro_artemis/DSCF1565.jpg

Short of a direct reflection of me grinning like the proverbial, I think it captured the moment. The reflection of the bus is almost liquid.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Orca said:


> I've had a play tonight and I am MIGHTY impressed! :thumb: I for one will certainly be submitting a picture after a more thorough go over the weekend, or the coming evenings.
> 
> Not wanting to hijack this thread, but I think this worth posting by way of thanks to Epoch for reviewing this wax and leading so many more of us to it:
> 
> ...


Hijack away with pics like that

Still working well one mine too :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How long did you guys leave it on for before removing please?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RussZS said:


> How long did you guys leave it on for before removing please?


Only a few mins, I did the whole bonnet walked back into the garage, grabbed and MF and walked back and buffed off.

It could have been left longer, but looked to cure pretty well

When applying on wheels a few weeks ago indoors, i left it for 15 mins or so while i worked all the way aroiund the car and that came off fine too


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Does it leave white marks on black plastic trim?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Does it leave white marks on black plastic trim?


No, I deliberately tested this and it came off a treat

I had problems removing it from my paint, but it was damp and 8.30pm, so I'm going to try again in a few minutes


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RussZS said:


> No, I deliberately tested this and it came off a treat
> 
> I had problems removing it from my paint, but it was damp and 8.30pm, so I'm going to try again in a few minutes


Too close or past dew point, the air is so heavy with moisture the solvents can't evaporate.

Bigger issue than gets airtime currentley, whne people are slating durability and ease of use of a product sometimes it's because of the application conditions.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

thats a great photo.

:thumb:


----------



## The Bear (Aug 5, 2008)

Just received mine today, can't wait to test it !
Any feedback on lasting ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> I've had a play tonight and I am MIGHTY impressed! :thumb: I for one will certainly be submitting a picture after a more thorough go over the weekend, or the coming evenings.
> 
> Not wanting to hijack this thread, but I think this worth posting by way of thanks to Epoch for reviewing this wax and leading so many more of us to it:
> 
> ...


Will somebody please explain thois pic to me, as where the trim is it seems like the reflection is off glass


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Will somebody please explain thois pic to me, as where the trim is it seems like the reflection is off glass


Saab 900, the spoiler was at the base of the rear window and the top of the boot lid, like the middle of the back of the car


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Saab 900, the spoiler was at the base of the rear window and the top of the boot lid, like the middle of the back of the car


Thanks for that, I thought I was going nuts, as I could never make it out, the product does leave good shine and reflection, which does warrant some full view pics (he who says that didnt take any pics )


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Thanks for that, I thought I was going nuts, as I could never make it out, the product does leave good shine and reflection, which does warrant some full view pics (he who says that didnt take any pics )


I only knew as i've seen more of the car somewhere lol

It's still going very well on the bonnet of mine even after spending a week under trees while on holiday, the jet wash offiness of the wheels has started to slacken but washes off with a soft brush and shampoo very easily still. THe beading on the wheels is still strong i guess the brakedust may have weakend the surface or embeded in it a bit after a £2.5K miles and a few weeks of leaving it on


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I only knew as i've seen more of the car somewhere lol
> 
> It's still going very well on the bonnet of mine even after spending a week under trees while on holiday, the jet wash offiness of the wheels has started to slacken but washes off with a soft brush and shampoo very easily still. THe beading on the wheels is still strong i guess the brakedust may have weakend the surface or embeded in it a bit after a £2.5K miles and a few weeks of leaving it on


Yes I intend to try it on some alloys too, I am due for some brake pad replacements, so may give the wheels a clean and seal at the same time.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

I've been having a play on wheels too. It seem to do a great job. Good shine. Wheels are staying cleaner but not sure if thats this weather. I guess i'll find out more in the winter.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have done the bonnet with the Artemis and its just great. Easy to use, very glossy and a nice smell too. Congrats to this was, ValetPro.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

1Valet PRO said:


> I've been having a play on wheels too. It seem to do a great job. Good shine. Wheels are staying cleaner but not sure if thats this weather. I guess i'll find out more in the winter.


It is a very shiny wax finish thats for sure

Stll beading very well on my car :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I received mine today, I'm going to try it and check the finish and beading.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Still beading on my car, has only been a few weeks to be fair though. THis was pre this weeks wash (It was raining when i washed the car)



















Remember that's under a weeks road grime


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Still beading on my step dad's MGBGT too, but the beads aren't quite as tight as when it was first applied. It still looks stunning regardless, and seems to do a decent job of keeping the car clean too.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Still beading very well on the bonnet, even under a weeks muck


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello Epoch

How the wax performing? is it still on your car?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

1Valet PRO said:


> Hello Epoch
> 
> How the wax performing? is it still on your car?


Yep very much still there, I'll do an update at the weekend as it will be coming off as i have a few other things to put on now

Hand on heart it's still beading very well, a cracking product

My car does around 700 miles per week too


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone got a pic of the actual wax? TIA


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Sort of a sample with a home made label!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tmlvaleting said:


> Anyone got a pic of the actual wax? TIA


There is a pic of it on the i4detailing website.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Avanti said:


> There is a pic of it on the i4detailing website.


How have you found it Avanti? (I know you are a wax connoisseur)


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Sort of a sample with a home made label!


Just noticed my little girl has big hands in that pic...................

Just like her Mam!!!! lol


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

this is our packaging. Paul i have sent you a PM can you let me know where that tub came from.

Thomas the wax is a cream colour looks quite hard but is quite soft to the touch. It is a cross between collinite 845 and 476 in terms of looks and feel.

I will aim to get a picture soon of the wax with the lid off.

hope that helps a little.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Epoch said:


> How have you found it Avanti? (I know you are a wax connoisseur)


Heh heh , connoiseur? I only have a few , if I noticed the thread earlier I would have taken a pic of the tub :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Work + Bored = Home made label.

Never ment to cause trouble.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

PaulN said:


> Work + Bored = Home made label.
> 
> Never ment to cause trouble.[/QUOTE
> :thumb: thats fine paul just wanted to make sure someone wasn't selling copies of our products using our name.
> ...


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

OK thanks it looks like 845


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

There is one small difference. it won't go runny in warm weather.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Epoch said:


> How have you found it Avanti? (I know you are a wax connoisseur)


I have put it on the Volvo C70 and my bro's sirocco , it is certainley holding out on the volvo, I will see the sirocco later today but seems promising :thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Avanti said:


> I have put it on the Volvo C70 and my bro's sirocco , it is certainley holding out on the volvo, I will see the sirocco later today but seems promising :thumb:


Thanks for that. Please keep us updated on durability. As this is the most ask question about it. I've been getting 3 to 6 months on everyday cars.

greg


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Will somebody please explain thois pic to me, as where the trim is it seems like the reflection is off glass





Avanti said:


> Thanks for that, I thought I was going nuts, as I could never make it out, the product does leave good shine and reflection, which does warrant some full view pics (he who says that didnt take any pics )


Sorry, mate - An old thread, I know, but someone has just pointed this out to me in another thread.

Here we are from a little further back:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/dodo_juice_my_first_juicing/DSCF0661.jpg

I tried to get really close to show the structure of the paint that I was seeing. I hope that clarifies how to put the other picture into context.

Whole car? I case I show some other obscure square foot of paintwork on a chef's angle LOL:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/debo/DSCF1612.jpg


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

car looks great.


----------

